
Make Ad-Blocking a Core Feature (Firefox Bug Tracker) - sarciszewski
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1209362F
======
jestar_jokin
Cute, but never going to happen. Partly due to politics, but also, don't
Firefox get revenue for their search bar referrals? I imagine their partners
(Google, Amazon) would get stroppy if Mozilla accept the referral money, then
actively work to prevent those partners from earning money (via ads).

~~~
dougabug
Do referrals of clients with ad blocking enabled not generate fees for
Mozilla? Also, Mozilla is a non-profit foundation, so providing users some
small relief from advertising seems entirely consistent with serving the
public interest. The promise, at least, of commercial free television and
radio was a primary pitch of public broadcasting for decades.

------
sohkamyung
Link is invalid due to a 'F' at the end. Correct one is [
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1209362](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1209362)
]

------
breakingcups
Even if HTTPS Everywhere and uBlock origin are included by default as
requested, the bug opener can't possibly expect Mozilla to break the browsing
experience of every mom and pop by including RequestPolicy and NoScript.

~~~
sarciszewski
Installed by default doesn't mean turned all the way up by default.

